# Square App won't work on Droid X ICS



## wavedashdoc (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm on the unofficial ICS 4.0.3 by Angel. I was interested in using the square credit card app on my phone, but when you try to enter #'s on the # pad it does not input in the text field above. Its annoying and I have sent 3 emails to the developer whos support team knows nothing about android.










If anyone else is experiencing this issue too let me know.


----------



## wavedashdoc (Jun 10, 2011)

No one else wants to use this app? Anyone know a fix. I've looked all over. Anyone have a previous working version of the apk?


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

If you're not using the native android keyboard, you might want to retry using it. I have had the experience with some apps and websites that only the native keyboard registers. Don't promise anything but worth a try.


----------



## wavedashdoc (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm using the native keyboard. That's the in app keyboard.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tj2713 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm using the same rom and having the same problem. I tried it on a friends OG Droid with CM7 and it works fine. Won't work with
the CM9 rom on my X. I created a nandroid backup for CM9 and sbf'd back to .605. I tried the square app on stock gb and it worked.
Then I rooted and bootstrapped. Tried the app again and it still worked. I created a nandroid for the rooted stock OS. Now I just recover
back and forth if I need to use my reader. Its a pain in the ass if you are using the reader alot but I only use it a few times a week. Most
of my clients pay cash or check thankfully. This probably doesn't help you out too much but now you know you arent the only one.
Unfortunately this seems like the only option until we can determine why it wont work with CM9.


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

Ya I am having this problem too. It sucks because my dx on ics reads cards but the keyboard doesn't work. My other device is the HP touchpad that lets me type in prices but it won't read cards. Errrg the frustrations


----------



## schoeds (Apr 5, 2012)

Add me to the list. I haven't been able to use Square since I switched to ICS roms 6 months ago. Fingers crossed.


----------



## gfilicetti (Sep 3, 2011)

Just discovered this flaw today and I'm quite bummed about it as Liquid ICS has been great ever since I installed it a few weeks ago.

Is there truly no workaround for this?!

G


----------

